# your Business



## maguire1 (Nov 5, 2006)

I read through posts and threads every other day and I often wonder where and what kind of places everybody works/owns. As for myself, I am a Sous chef for private executive dining room in mahatten. Prior to this I lived and worked in London at a restaurant called Le Gavroche.

How about any body else?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Did you work with either Roux's, father or sone?

Solid place to learn your chops.


----------



## maguire1 (Nov 5, 2006)

I worked with Chef Michel Jr. The place I work now is a new venture from his father, after next month I have worked with Albert roux twice. Learn your chops aint the word.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

No disrespect with "chops" I think it's pretty cool that you had the opportunity to work with Michel and his dad. They are very talented and have been respected in our industry for decades (Albert) as well as his son. I am familiar with these chefs as I teach French culinary history and cuisine. Although Michel is in London, you cannot teach without touching upon there history in the London dining seen. First to receive guide Michelin 3 ***

Good luck with chef Albert


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Marriott Hotels in Chicago currently venturing to move up from line cook.

Formerly of T.G.I.Friday's.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I own Chanterelle Catering in lovely CWE St. Louis, 90% of the time I do the cooking. We feature locally raised food and do all sorts of gigs...... the past couple weeks have included: Spanish Dinners for 40 and 18, A Women's Event for a Theatre 175 guests, 3 Lent fish Fries on Friday's for a Catholic South County (read cheap eats) Parish, a yeast bread cooking class for a grocery store (read over 80 stores) owner......go figure, personal cheffing for a priest, personal cheffing for a family I cooked for years ago who called and begged......
Next month a sit down for 200, 3 course retirement dinner......

As of this past week I gave up Clayton Farmer's Market....which as you oldtimers know was my baby from conception....just fiscally became a huge drain and not fun anymore. I'm consulting with a university and a school system switching over to local foods cafeteria. NOW I get to hunt mushrooms with my buddies during growing season, in the past I was committed for 20+ weekends starting May-Sept/Oct. I get to visit other farmer's Markets and have had a few call wanting me to consult with them on chef cooking demos. 

And the end of Jan. for the past n 5 years I've managed/directed a cooking stage for a food show. 

Plus there are a couple of books waiting to be written.......

Oh yeah and I'm having a blast figuring out how to break down piggies and use all of them.......


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 5, 2007)

I own a 75-seat neighborhood restaurant that serves everything from Great Steak and Seafood to Pizza and Burgers. In between, you can enjoy delicious pasta dishes, salad and sandwiches. We are situated in a Bedroom community of about 35,000 people with another 15,000 within a stones throw. We are not super kid friendly, but serve our share of families. Usually we are crazy busy on the weekends, and fight off our two competitors during the week for the lions share of the business. We have a wonderful Monday Night Fish Fry and also an All you can eat Taco night on Wednesdays just to keep our competitors on their toes. I am fortunate enough to have been selective about my hiring when we opened, and still have more than half of my opening staff with me today. 

We are in the middle of planning out our new "Spring/Summer" menu to coincide with the opening of our outdoor patio. This opens up additional seating space, and our customers love that we change up our menu frequently since we have a very captive audience for the most part. 

We also have the greatest Martini menu in Virginia. We have retired several dozen Martinis, and have great fun dreaming up new ones. Anyone with a great suggestion for a martini - please chime in. With the new menu comes new Martinis! 

As some of you know, my youngest daughter is going to college in Florida, where we own a home, so we are preparing to move there at the end of summer. We are selling our restaurant through a National Essay contest, and look forward to passing our dream on to a wonderful new owner in late June. 

Well thats it from me - Don't forget those suggestions for Martinis!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Had my own catering biz for about 9 years, and just sold it before Christmas. Taking a breather now, doing some classes thinking about going into Culinary Instruction.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I currently own a boulangerie (becoming a ) bistro. In the lovely NW (Washington state). Besides artisan breads and viennoiserie, we do some classy sandwiches, soups, and we are working on an amuse bouche, casse-croute menu.

Prior to that I spend several years working on private yachts and on estates in the south of France, Italy, Spain and the Carribean. In the off season I would talk my way into a job in little but GOOD restaurants in France, because I always missed the comradere and pace of restaurants when you are on a big boat.

Prior to that I worked in restaurants in Seattle and Vermont.

Prior to that I was clueless about food, but I was FOH so I thought I knew everything.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

I'm the Exective Sous Chef for a private country club in rural Alabama


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm a baker/ decorator at Three Tarts Bakery in Northfield, Illinois and I've been there about a year now. I'm also attending CHIC. I graduated with my associates in Culinary in May and now I'm going for my Baking and Patisserie.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shroom, I'm sad about the Clayton market, but understand.
Foodpump, I didn't know you sold. Take a good rest.
This is a great thread to catch up with what everyone is doing.

For me. 
I still work for little bakery that does wedding cakes and retail in Texas.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the not so tongue in cheek job discription I've sent to writer friends.....

Job discription: write a contract, buy and setup appropriate equipment by 6:30am Sat. mornings (tents, tables, signage, vehicle to haul the shtuff), write a newsletter weekly, develop and have multiple events throughout the season, hire muscians <pay them>, hire chefs <pay them>, pay for 2m liability ins. <if it were 1m it'd cost $100, since it's 2m it costs a couple thousand>, write recipes using product coming into season, answer and/or return calls for all the business's that want to participate in a market, be personally liable for any accidents or injuries at the market, visit farms for inspiration, hear complaints from unhappy farmers, deal with the County Health Dept, Fire Dept.....

Benefits......being the first to see what's coming to market, meeting super people, chatting with friends about the food scene, making less than minimum wage with no normal benefits <401K, Health/Dental ins, sick days, vacation days, etc> having a platform for a great mission statement...."teaching people how to cook local seasonal food".

Seven years, the last one spent renting a truck on Friday to wake up at 4:30am meet staff at 5am and setup the market.....then breakdown the market and return the trailer to it's weekly space and return the rental truck.....that's what did me in.....that and all the shtuff from last fall just made life alittle more precious, aka doing things that increase the happiness meter and the market wasn't doing that anymore. First call was to the mayor, second call was to the farmer that's been giving me grief for several years....offering him this plum position.


----------



## morffin (May 4, 2006)

I am Chef de Cuisine at a lovely Provencal venue outside of Manhattan, a substancial waterfront property @ 8 mil/year (not me, them....:smiles: ) and the restaurant is considered the crown jewel of all the owners' other
restaurants ( which are several, and quite noteable.) Been here 8 months and looking forward to becomming ex chef very soon, as the big guy is moving on............Ive worked at Le Bernardin ( Gilbert, Eberhard & Eric) ......did some freelance food styling and still do, worked private for some of THE world's richest, uh, people (after THAT I spent a season in a Manhattan Meals on Wheels gig)...........worked in a few Vt inns and a famous 40 year old Ski resort bistrot, which I leased off season and ran as my own show.......& recently gave a few years to Boulud in Palm Beach as breakfast chef (Zagat's #1 !)

OY! too many years on the line, but I do love it! :roll:


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I own Dragon Point Cafe, which is basically a coffee bar that serves light breakfasts and soups, salads, and sandwiches for lunch.

Tony


----------



## powers (Dec 7, 2006)

Corporate Chef for a commercial equipment manufacturer, looking into other avenues as I miss my love, a real operating fine dining kitchen, it's what I fell in love with and have taken a lot of raises in pay and lost the job I love the most, cooking and plating my own food. I get stuck doing trade shows, filmed training videos and research and development for new equipment oh and since I block this tragedy in my life I almost forgot, I also get to test new equipment......over and over and over and over again.


----------



## maguire1 (Nov 5, 2006)

I was A bit skeptical if people would say where they work or what they own. I think its great, its wonderful to her different stories and destinations. 
I also worked out at Bouchon for a little bit, its thomas kellers bistro joint. its was okay but quickly realized that it wasn't what it seemed. 
I think this is a great way to network and a better way to get to know each other. some of you have done or are doing the very things I think of doing for myself in the future. thank you to tose who have contributed and I encourage those who have not!


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweetpea,
Can people from other states enter the contest? My husband and I left VA 5 years ago and we miss it soo much!


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

For many years I was in the rat race to BECOME!!

Now at 41 years old, I am very happy to be a private chef for hire. I cook for dinner parties and give private cooking classes in people's home and LOVE every minute of it!

CLients ask me all the time, do like what you do... my answer is simple, what's not to like?

no stress, beautiful kitchens, great appreciation from clients, good money and I control how much work I take on!

I have finally found a perfect fit for me. I am a chef who cook food for people and get paid for it!

But that's just me:roll:


----------

